# Pasito Pod, Cold Steel Mod, Orbit Pod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/6/19)

We have received stock of some new items this week:

Pasito Pod System
Pasito Coils and RBA 
Cold Steel Mod
Orbit pod System
Exvape V4 MTL RTA
and so much more .....








Can find our newsletter below with new and re-stock arrivals:
NEW STOCK ARRIVALS AT SIR VAPE

http://gax.soundestlink.com/…/5d11…/54e0d529e7ce84c578a259fb


----------



## Resistance (25/6/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

